# Bay Flats Lodge "Outfitter Fun"



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Captain Chris Martin*
Wade fishing continues to play out especially if guests are experienced. The best action has been very early in waist to knee depth water while concentration over grass beds and saucer style sand pockets. As normal for late July, moving out to deeper water has been the norm as water temps heat up and balls of mullet swim further out from getting ambushed by speckled trout and redfish. Prospects are strong for speckled trout and reds while fishing from the boat.

*Lodge News*
The lodge continues to offer even more clothing selections as we now offer Drake Waterfowl Clothing. We have the capability to add your company brand or event logo to all our Columbia, Mojo, GameGuard and Drake Waterfowl shirts.

*Duck Hunting* 
On any given day, we may have as many as thirteen different species of ducks in our sightsâ€¦
From a duck hunting perspective, we have so much to offer our customers simply due to the wide variety of birds that our region supplies us with annually. Bay Flats Lodge happens to be located in a leading staging area along the eastern edge of the Gulf of Mexico, and is a place where the majority of all waterfowl traveling up and down the Texas coast winter each year. This stretch of Texas, commonly referred to as the coastal bend region, is home to incredible numbers of resident ducks and geese, but it is the large populations of migrating Mallard, Gadwall, Widgeon, Pintail, Canvasback, Redhead and Teal that keep our duck hunting customers coming back year after year.
Regardless of whether youâ€™re hunting over full-bodied decoys out of a remote marsh blind, or shooting at cupped wings out of a pop-up blind at the bayâ€™s edge, youâ€™ll enjoy the company of our experienced guides who commonly recognize success as a result of their good scouting practices and their vast knowledge of our region and the birds. Your satisfaction is our goal, and we will spare no expense in our attempt at providing you and your party with an outing that promises to be a pleasant and memorable adventure.
When youâ€™re finished with your morning hunt, enjoy a hearty lunch back at the Lodge before setting out for an afternoon filled with fishing fun as you chase trophy trout or sight cast to tailing redfish. Thatâ€™s right! Our region of the Texas coast also happens to be home to one of the most vibrant inshore saltwater fisheries found anywhere along the shores of the Gulf of Mexico. The novice, as well as the accomplished saltwater angler, will experience our passion for customer satisfaction through our staff of professional guides who work hard to provide our clientele with great catches day after day. Come join the fun, and see for yourself exactly why Bay Flats Lodge sets itself apart from the all the rest.

*Dove Hunting*
Todayâ€™s dove hunter tends to place a lot of emphasis on thought and preparation when planning for the September opening of the annual dove season here in the South Zone of Texas. For some, the Texas dove season may be the sole purpose they purchase a hunting license, and others who may have once traveled out of state in pursuit of waterfowl and other game now often venture long distances to hunt doves. Itâ€™s an addiction that has even sent many good hunters out of the country to places like Mexico and Argentina to help thin out steady streams of the birds crossing their borders.
But thanks to trends in recent years by American land management teams to plan, develop, and manage for doves and for dove hunting, the enthusiastic dove hunter is no longer required to travel long distances to enjoy this superior shooting sport, especially those who happen to choose Bay Flats Lodge as their dove hunting destination. In our opinion, our private dove hunts are unmatched anywhere locally. Our property is situated adjacent to the Gulf of Mexico and serves as a large nesting area that plays host to flock after flock of dove as they make their way down the Texas coastline during their southward migration.
With hundreds of acres of dense scrub area and several different watering holes to choose from, hot birding action is almost inevitable. Start your morning early afield, and then give your shoulder a break with a hot lunch back at the Lodge and an afternoon of rest and relaxation while targeting speckled trout out on the shell reefs of San Antonio Bay, or chasing tailing redfish in the shallows of the back lakes area out on Matagorda Island. Join us here at Bay Flats Lodge for a Dove Blast and Cast and discover for yourself that the temperature isnâ€™t the only thing thatâ€™s hot in September.

Deer Hunting Video





Remember, â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€ Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!


2016 December Fishing Special
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.

$412 per person 2 Guests per boat
$275 per person 3 Guests per boat
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Wednesday, July 26, 2016 Weather Forecast

Scattered thunderstorms during the morning. Cloudy skies this afternoon. High 87F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.

Coastal Water Temperature:
Rockport 90.0 degrees
Seadrift 87.1 degrees
Port Aransas 88.0 degrees

Watch our story





The Briley Daily





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-Fâ€¦15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF â€" Texas Tackle Factory
CCA â€" Texas
Ducks Unlimited â€" Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*We're having fun*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Bay Flats Lodge "Shallow water coves"*
















Wednesday's fishing was sparked by large redfish being landed along with solid catches of trout. Fishing has been strong in the POC region, especially in close proximity to cuts, passes and shorelines near the gulf. Water conditions in the area are improving and should only get better with dropping wind speeds.

Trout in the 6 to 7 lb. class are being fooled early with baby trout spook Jr. up tight to area shorelines. Key in on popping slicks when scouting the areas. Just the other day one of our guides found 7 slicks coming our of one small cove while scouting. He went back the very next morning, and it paid huge dividends.

The Middle Coast
Over the years our lodge has met so many amazing guests that we've shared San Antonio bay, back lakes, salt marsh, Guadalupe delta marsh, cedar bayou, Espiritu Santo Bay and miles of pristine shorelines with. I want to thank all our guests, guides, and staff for what's to be one of the best fishing years to date.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Reds are showing back up*

Great news!


----------

